

Show HN: Applicant Tracking + Code Reviews = Simplified Hiring - mustafakidd
http://handshakecentral.com

======
mustafakidd
Hey Folks

We've been cranking on a new project that we're calling Handshake to help
companies, especially smaller tech companies, do a better job hiring.

We're still in development right now, but we wanted to get the conversation
going with people that we think would benefit from this kind of service. With
all of the entrepreneurs and business owners on HN, I'd love to hear what pain
points their organizations face when it comes to hiring people.

Handshake comes out of our experience growing an engineering team. Our
problems were a lack of formal process that led to disorganization on our part
when figuring out things like : Who will review incoming resumes? Who will
interview this candidate? What'd we think of them? All the while, of course,
coordinating this with our team and getting back to people who applied in a
timely way.

If you're like us, you set up an email alias (hiring@mycompany.com) and had
people send you resumes that blast out to a few people on the team. Great
start, of course, but you also know that once you have more than one or two
people on the email thread it gets tough to have a conversation about or with
candidates. Quickly, reviewing these emails becomes a bottle neck in your
hiring process, creating context switches throughout the day for your team,
lowering productivity. Handshake sits transparently between that email inbox
and your team, centralizing all incoming resumes and conversations associated
with a job post and giving your company a sane workflow that to help you
collaborate on your hiring decisions.

Please sign up for our mailing list if you think your company can benefit from
having a tool like Handshake. We'll be sure to reach out to you so you can
give the app a trial run once we get closer to release and make sure that
we're providing the value you need to help you make great hiring decisions.

[http://handshakecentral.com](http://handshakecentral.com)

Thanks everyone!

------
dhaivatpandya
I wish you didn't have _so much text_ on the front page. After reading the
first two lines, I just skipped through the rest.

What do you guys do differently from agencies? What's special? I can't tell
that from your page unless I read the entire block of text, which, frankly,
0.1% of hits will do (maybe).

